# Reserve BMQ standards?



## thecanadian031 (19 Jun 2010)

Hello, I am an applicant to the Reserves and I have just been accepted to attend the BMQ this summer. Naturally my curiosity took over and I found this site and read a few topics on the reserves (not that I haven't looked into it when I applied). The question I have is that several of the topics on this site state that the reserves BMQ standards are dropping in areas like PT and after reading this I began to feel a little disappointed. Later on I realized that these topics were about 6 yrs old and I was wondering if this was still the case or are the standards still fairly low in terms of training and PT.

          I am mainly concerned over the PT as I am expecting and wanting this to be a challenging experience and not just something that I could possibly go through without much of a physical challenge -not meaning for this to sound egotistical I am just genuinely worried after reading some of these posts. 

Again sorry if I am sounding naive and if I had missed a more recent topic that may of covered this.

Thanks


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jun 2010)

Just go there and do the best you can, then add 10%. We only ask that you work hard, pay attention and look to develop further. There is tons of reading in the Recuiting forum. You just have to look a little harder.

Welcome to Milnet.ca.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## bran (20 Jun 2010)

thecanadian031 said:
			
		

> Hello, I am an applicant to the Reserves and I have just been accepted to attend the BMQ this summer. Naturally my curiosity took over and I found this site and read a few topics on the reserves (not that I haven't looked into it when I applied). The question I have is that several of the topics on this site state that the reserves BMQ standards are dropping in areas like PT and after reading this I began to feel a little disappointed. Later on I realized that these topics were about 6 yrs old and I was wondering if this was still the case or are the standards still fairly low in terms of training and PT.
> 
> I am mainly concerned over the PT as I am expecting and wanting this to be a challenging experience and not just something that I could possibly go through without much of a physical challenge -not meaning for this to sound egotistical I am just genuinely worried after reading some of these posts.
> 
> ...



You'll work hard.


----------

